# Worm gears



## dirty tools (Sep 7, 2020)

The need some help

my 1916 South Bend worm gear. Finally said enough is enought
due to its age I can’t get factory parts.
 I have called Boston Gear they can not help
i have the apron apart and can ship the gear, clutch assy


----------



## dirty tools (Sep 7, 2020)

Pictures of the gears


----------



## benmychree (Sep 7, 2020)

From the pics, it does not look all that bad, what is the problem?


----------



## dirty tools (Sep 7, 2020)

Gears are warn out won’t stay engaged


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 7, 2020)

Direct replacements like for like would be very hard to produce on a manual machine. The curved thread of the worm can't be cut with conventional means. That being said, a straight worm and wheel are possible, depending on your experience and equipment available?


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 7, 2020)

Your best bet might be to try and buy another apron/saddle from an Ebay seller or Craigslist, or maybe find just the gears you need if you are lucky.
Otherwise you are likely going to have to adapt some off the shelf gears. You could machine off the bad teeth and fit new peripheral "dentures". Use one of the new high-tech Loctites they'll never come loose
-Mark


----------

